# A what-If F-107 in jungle green



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This Trumpy's 1/72 North American F-107 as it would have appeared in 'Nam camo.
Markings are for the 44th TFS, circa 1970. All decals Alps-made except the rescue and bang seat triangle.
































































The Bullpups are from the Hasegawa weapons set, on pylons stolen from an old _old _Hasegawa f-100. The camo pattern is an F-100's.

This is my second try at this idea, the first attempt resulting in screwing up so bad I threw the model away. :lol:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice. The kit is good but you see it built very rarely. The original japanese issue (Trumpeter is a rebox) has very good, very thorough, decals for the USAF version


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Rebox, really? Who's the orginal maker?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I really like the what-if Vietnam camo - makes the plane a lot tougher looking!!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great John


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

First up, thanks for showing a built F-107. I didn't know there was a mainstream kit of this available. Secondly your's looks great in SEA camo. Very inspiring.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

That looks beautiful in that camo! Good job John!! Another good one for your very well stocked shelf of built kits.

Carl-


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That's a handsome plane. I don't remember ever seeing this. The wiki on it suggests it was ahead of its time even if potential for eating ejecting pilots was high.

Here's a somewhat hair-raising story from wiki

Aircraft #2 was never used for testing, and instead flown on 25 November 1957 to the National Museum of the United States Air Force near Dayton, Ohio. This aircraft had not been completed and none of the radio navigation systems had been fit. To fly it to the museum, Major Clyde Good intended to follow an F-100 being delivered the same day. After an enroute refueling stop the two aircraft became separated, and Good was forced to follow roads to the St. Louis area when it turned dark and overcast. The aircraft was not equipped with cockpit or instrument lighting either, so Good periodically flicked his Zippo lighter to read the instruments. Guessing a heading he flew close enough to Dayton to be seen on radar at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, and was talked down to the runway. It was then that Good discovered that the landing lights had not been installed either, but he was able to successfully land the plane while using the Zippo to light the airspeed indicator through the approach.[8]​


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Biggles would have been proud of this!



Steve244 said:


> That's a handsome plane. I don't remember ever seeing this. The wiki on it suggests it was ahead of its time even if potential for eating ejecting pilots was high.
> 
> Here's a somewhat hair-raising story from wiki
> 
> Aircraft #2 was never used for testing, and instead flown on 25 November 1957 to the National Museum of the United States Air Force near Dayton, Ohio. This aircraft had not been completed and none of the radio navigation systems had been fit. To fly it to the museum, Major Clyde Good intended to follow an F-100 being delivered the same day. After an enroute refueling stop the two aircraft became separated, and Good was forced to follow roads to the St. Louis area when it turned dark and overcast. The aircraft was not equipped with cockpit or instrument lighting either, so Good periodically flicked his Zippo lighter to read the instruments. Guessing a heading he flew close enough to Dayton to be seen on radar at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, and was talked down to the runway. It was then that Good discovered that the landing lights had not been installed either, but he was able to successfully land the plane while using the Zippo to light the airspeed indicator through the approach.[8]​


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I really like seeing prototypes in full inservice paint schemes and markings!


----------



## windswords (Apr 23, 2015)

Beautiful build. I didn't even know this plane existed. Shame it didn't enter production.


----------



## DaneBramage (Jun 27, 2010)

John P said:


> Rebox, really? Who's the orginal maker?


Trumpeter does not farm out to Japanese companies. It's a new tool...


----------



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

FYI the only other remaining F-107A is at the Pima County Air Museum in Tucson , Az.


Here's the link: http://www.pimaair.org/aircraft-by-name/item/north-american-f-107a


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

DaneBramage said:


> Trumpeter does not farm out to Japanese companies. It's a new tool...


No its a rebox or co operation. It says right on the box COOPERATIVE PRODUCTION WITH MONOCHROME MODEL. Pretty obvious. And, if you buy the Monochrome issue, it has a much more extensive decal sheet than the Trumpeter issue. Trumpeter DOES work with other Japanese companies too. For example they have a couple of JGSDF vehicles that are Pit Road co productions. The Russian B-4 howitzer is also the Pit Road kit reboxed. When you buy the PR version, the crew are included. Trumpeter sells the crew as a stand alone item. They even use the same box art. 

You can see the Monochrome kit was issued a year before Trumpeter reissued it

https://www.scalemates.com/search-solr.php?q="north+american+f-107+ultra+sabre"

The Pit Road/Trumpeter B-4 kit

https://www.scalemates.com/kits/121265-trumpeter-02307-b4-model-1931-203mm-howitzer

Trumpeter also works with other Wasan Plastic Company brands like Hobby Boss, Banner, Mini Hobby and some Trumpeter/Wasan designed kits have turned up under the Merit label.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

DaneBramage said:


> Trumpeter does not farm out to Japanese companies. It's a new tool...


Trumpeter and Pit-Road have worked together for many years on ship kits (Pit-Road - aka Skywave - definitely Japanese).


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Brilliant work!


----------

